# Been lurking, time to introduce myself.



## jewc75 (Jul 14, 2014)

I was diagnosed with low T so a friend recommended i do some reading here. Ive been reading and have gained a lot of knowledge from this place. Thanks guys.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome! Thanks for saying hi.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## jewc75 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you, time to get to work. Ive got A LOT of work to do lol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 15, 2014)

All Jews are welcome here brother


----------



## Mansir39 (Jul 15, 2014)

welcome to the community


----------



## brazey (Jul 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## mac10chap (Jul 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forums buddy.


----------



## jewc75 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks Mac, thanks for the heads up about this place.


----------



## Riles (Jul 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## exerciseordie (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Montego (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome from RC Labs and myself!


----------



## Gracieboy (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome aboard the crazy train


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## jewc75 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Working on getting the weight off and then start building up the body.


----------

